# Longest trek to Bimmerfest



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

So, who is making the longest drive to Bimmerfest??

I know Haus is going from seattle, can anybody top that?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Actually JonM of LeatherZ fame lives farther North than me, still in Wash state, (we should be coming down together) and will have another 30+ miles on the odo.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I considered it...but only for about 5 minutes.
:loco: 

At least Haus's drive will have some nice scenery.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> *I considered it...but only for about 5 minutes.
> :loco:
> 
> At least Haus's drive will have some nice scenery. *


Come on. 24 hours on the road. 1500 miles of just you and the scenery? Get to pass through lovely El Paso! and Phoenix?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

If I drive it will be me.

approx 1778 miles and 44 hours according to Mapquest


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *If I drive it will be me.
> 
> approx 1778 miles and 44 hours according to Mapquest *


so about 24 hours then?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Clem said:


> *If I drive it will be me.
> 
> approx 1778 miles and 44 hours according to Mapquest *


40mph average?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *so about 24 hours then? *


I'm thinking around 40 give or take a few. It's about 10-12 hours to Vancouver and about 1.5-2.5 from Vancouver to Seattle. Then however many from Vancouver to Santa Barbara.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

2861.66 km actually according to Mapquest. so at about 100 kph (average) about 29 hours.

Holy now that I recalculated Mapquest uses about 65 kph as a speed. :loco:

How long is the drive from Seattle to Santa Barbara anyways?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:loco:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Approx 9-11 hours to Vancouver, 20 - 22 hours from Vancouver to Sanata Barbara. With nicer scenery. hmmm could be an idea.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Clem said:


> *Approx 9-11 hours to Vancouver, 20 - 22 hours from Vancouver to Sanata Barbara. With nicer scenery. hmmm could be an idea. *


If you want the fast route, you might have to skip taking Pacific Coast Highway and take the 5 almost all the way down!  Man, that is a long, long trip. Do it if you can. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Patrick330i said:


> *If you want the fast route, you might have to skip taking Pacific Coast Highway and take the 5 almost all the way down!  Man, that is a long, long trip. Do it if you can. Hope to see you there. *


Which route does the 5 take? Montana, Colorado, Nevada?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Clem said:


> *Which route does the 5 take? Montana, Colorado, Nevada? *


5 is the inland route from Seattle->Portland->Sacramento and South to LA. Fast and largely duller than dirt. If it were me, and I had the time, I would take the coast road (101 mostly, I think) from North to South. You'd be on the right side of the road to easily stop at turnouts and view some very magnificent scenery. Head home the quick way.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *5 is the inland route from Seattle->Portland->Sacramento and South to LA. Fast and largely duller than dirt. If it were me, and I had the time, I would take the coast road (101 mostly, I think) from North to South. You'd be on the right side of the road to easily stop at turnouts and view some very magnificent scenery. Head home the quick way. *


Good idea Cliff I'll keep that in mind while planning my trip.

Thanks


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Clem said:


> *:loco: *


You will get some beautiful scenery going that route 

Stop in Glacier, Yellowstone, etc 

Come back up the coast :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Come back up the coast :thumbup: *


Nah, I drove up the coast from Eureka to Astoria, OR last summer. South to North is a hassle. There were a number of places I didn't bother to stop simply because oncoming traffic made it too difficult for me to pull into a turn off on the other side (i.e.: the Pacific side, which is _always_ on the left) of the road.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

I believe I do. :hi:

2560.80 miles or 42 hours 3 minutes.

:yikes:

That is, if I DO decide to attend. As of now, I will be driving to Portland, OR that day to visit a good friend.

:thumbup:


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

*the 5*



Cliff3 said:


> *5 is the inland route from Seattle->Portland->Sacramento and South to LA. Fast and largely duller than dirt. If it were me, and I had the time, I would take the coast road (101 mostly, I think) from North to South. You'd be on the right side of the road to easily stop at turnouts and view some very magnificent scenery. Head home the quick way. *


Yea I have to drive down from No Cal to So Cal (home) sometimes. The 5 is the way to go its straight and flat, the 101 adds a bit of time. Just to give you an idea I go from Santa Cruz to my home in the San Fernando Valley taking the 5 (I have to take some raods to get to the 5) but once on the 5 it's home free.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

if i'm crazy enough...i think i'll be the furthest away(so far). according to MapQuest...4208.09 km(2615.34 miles). :bigpimp: Total Estimated Time: 42 hours, 18 minutes. 

interesting to see that the total time calculated by mapquest uses 100km/h or 62mph.


----------



## actionsports (Nov 25, 2002)

Clem, if you decide to take the salt lake route i'll caravan from SLC to SB if you want.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Just for fun...

Total Distance: 2600.35 miles 
Total Estimated Time: 42 hours, 23 minutes

with a few stops on the way


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *Is the infamous Rip coming this year? I believe he reneged last year. *


He had family conflicts last year and has not, as of yet, indicated he was coming.

I'm still trying to hook up with JonM and Clem.

The other interested party from the local club backed out due to finances


----------



## Dr Jekyll (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow Clem. You're seriously going to drive down from Vancouver?


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

from Edmonton (aka Deadmonton  ) by the looks of it. that is pretty freaking far.



Dr Jekyll said:


> *Wow Clem. You're seriously going to drive down from Vancouver? *


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

I wonder if they'll have some sort of prize for "Being The Farthest/Longest Drive" at this year's Bimmerfest. :dunno:

If so, I might just make a brief appearance to claim my prize. After all, I'm in San Diego and am only a few hours from ....wait....what's that I smell? VICTORY !


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Offer a 2003 M3 for the longest trip and I'll start in Western Asia and make the trip ;O)


----------

